# Intense 951 Hinterbau Verbogen/Schräg/Kaputt



## Norcohilde (21. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich habe das Gefühl beim fahren das mein Hinterbau schräg ist!
Man kann auch erkennen, wenn man das Rad auf den Kopf stellt, dass man am link sieht das die rechte Seite näher am Rahmen ist als die linke.
Desweiteren spürt man das die Buchsen bzw. die Lager am Ende sind.

Kann mit neuen Buchsen/Lagern das Problem des Schrägen hinterbaus beheben ?


Vielen Dank !


----------



## iRider (22. Februar 2014)

Wackelt der Hinterbau oder sieht er nur schief aus? Bolzen alle fest? Fluchtet das Hinterrad mit dem Oberrohr und dem Sitzrohr? Spürst Du den Hinterbau flexen? Ist das erst neuerdings so oder war das schon? Sturz gehabt?
Zerlegen musst Du den Rahmen eh wenn er neue Lager braucht. Dabei würde ich das genau checken. Wenn er beim Zerlegen nur unter Spannung auseinandergeht dann stimmt was nicht. Schau auch ob er nirgends gerissen ist. Wenn die Lager total hinüber sind kann das auch einen schrägen Hinterbau auslösen. Allerdings hätte der dann auch Spiel. Wenn Du neue Lager einpresst dann achte darauf dass die gerade und bündig drin sitzen, andernfalls hat das auch einen schrägen Hinterbau zur Folge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

